# Yongnuo YN-565EX vs Yongnuo YN-560II



## Photo_Mama2

Looking to get one of the following flashes:Yongnuo YN-565EX OR Yongnuo YN-560II. I have a Canon T4i, and I would like to know which I should get. What is the difference between the two other then price. Thanks


----------



## jaomul

If your into manually setting your flash always the 560 is great. If you want your camera to sometimes make that decision for you its the 565 you want. 565 is a ttl flash, 560 isn't. If your not sure which is which the 565 is easier for beginners but also allows you to use it manually as well as auto


----------



## Onerider

Can you control the settings on the 560 from the camera menu?


----------



## jrizal

No. The 560 has its own control settings.


----------



## Onerider

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Photo_Mama2

Great!!! Thanks for the help  wanted to make sure I get the one best for me... Im going with the 565


----------



## joshua_

I have a 565 and am happy with mine so far.


----------



## Qveon

I have 2x 560IIs that i use for studio/portable lighting.


----------

